# Should I be using a 99053?



## lbellomy13 (Dec 21, 2010)

When coding an ER visit after 10pm, should I be using 99053 in conjunction with 99281-99285?


----------



## PURNIMA (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

Not all but few of our hospitals would expect us to code for Night service code - 99053 along with 999281-99285 & CC codes. 

Again very few have a difference in timings as well, this occurs rarest of rare cases.

Hope this helps...

Purnima S




lbellomy13 said:


> When coding an ER visit after 10pm, should I be using 99053 in conjunction with 99281-99285?


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Depends on your ER.  Some use it, while some don't.  Most of the time it is not reimbursed, but sometimes it is.  It all depends on what the ER wants you to do.


----------



## sam_son  (Dec 23, 2010)

*99053*

Usually for 99053 , government payers and BCBS insurance will not pay to this afters hours codes.

Thanks


----------

